

Graph visualization on the web with Gephi and Seadragon - mbastian
http://gephi.org/2010/graph-visualization-on-the-web-with-gephi-and-seadragon/

======
olegk
That's horrible. Instead of drawing graphs on the client side, you're pushing
insanely large number of images to the browser. It makes sense for google
maps, not for graphs.

Plus you can't do any animation, changes to the graphs on the fly.

~~~
sesqu
Yes and no. It's a sensible way to represent very large pictures, and many
interesting graphs are unreasonably large. Large interactive graphs can also
strain an interactive viewer more than seadragon, result in incosistent views,
and require some amount of interface and filter design.

On the flipside, interactivity and animation can be very welcome, and can work
well even when offline.

------
macca321
The idea that Seadragon is a platform that can be compared with Flash and
Canvas is such crap. Its just a library for zoomable maps (which you've been
able to create for years with the google maps API since 2005 or something).

~~~
mbastian
I disagree, Flash and Canvas are not suitable for displaying large number of
objets. Using zoomable maps is a good workaround for that.

Google Maps needs an API key, whereas Seadragon doesn't and its a simple JS
file < 100ko.

~~~
macca321
Seadragon could be implemented on Flash or Canvas. It's a library, not a
platform. It's like comparing The Wire and a camcorder.

------
franckcuny
another example: [http://cpan-explorer.org/2009/07/28/version-of-the-
authors-g...](http://cpan-explorer.org/2009/07/28/version-of-the-authors-
graph-for-yapceu/)

